# Geforce GT740M Overclock



## TheReciever

I almost got that machine for my girlfriend but get the GE40-2OC instead for the price (in Korea)

What are your impressions of it? It looked very solid when I looked at it


----------



## Marnes

It's an awesome laptop.







Everything about this one is done well, much better than the average crap like Acer and such.

Very good cooling, excellent plating (the screws stick to the panels, you can easily open the thing up without wearing it down or breaking stuff), the battery lasts forever, it's very compact especially for its screen resolution, the screen itself is anti-glare and such, the entire thing is very sturdy yet lightweight, it has all the ports it needs and they're in the right places (not on the back or front like in some dumb designs), the permanent hardware like CPU and GPU is very good and the 90W power supply is just right (plenty of power but not total overkill like some desktops have).

My only regrets are
-the touchpad is kinda weird: it's a little too big so you accidentally move or click when doing other stuff. The entire thing is a huge button you can press down, which is just weird but not a hinderance;
-the audio jack is the single-jack smartphone model (in+out on 1 jack) instead of just a regular 2-jack connection. Because screw standards, I suppose. I'm starting to see more and more headsets with that kind of connector though;
-the keyboard is too minimal for me since I'm Belgian and need to type crap like French. I absolutely wanted a QWERTY instead of this stupid AZERTY standard we have here, but it came at the cost of no longer having accents and some special symbols (not even a Euro) we need to type often. For my programming however, this particular layout is perfect because all the types of brackets and such are grouped logically instead of randomly like on AZERTY;
-again on the keyboard: the Fn keys are toggled to be "special buttons" by default at boot and there's no option anywhere to change this, you need to press Fn-Esc (Fn-lock) to make them regular Fn keys. FSM knows why;
-plenty of crap pre-installed, like Intel Management Instrumentation. Getting rid of it is no biggy though and there's not a laptop in the world they don't do that to anyway.

The downsides are all pretty minor and luckily for you only Belgians and French are screwed by the keyboard


----------



## Marnes

On the topic of overclocking, I started experiencing some glitches in World of Tanks while Heaven worked just fine. The settings might be too high after all, but I dunno when I'll experiment some more.


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah the soldered CPU was the deal breaker for me, as since it was for my gf I wanted to make sure it was either future proof for another 5 years at least or have enough grunt to not matter.

The audio jack wasnt an issue for my girlfriend since her iphone headset is practically graphed to her head anyways lol, but I think it is just trying to be supportive of mobile users and that laptop is somewhere in the middle of casual to power user in my opinion


----------



## Marnes

I've found that I've had to decrease the settings a bit - WoT doesn't seem to take kindly to overclocks and tends to crash.

Core: 115MHz
Memory: 240Mhz
Voltage: *0mV*

Still gets me about 20% more fps.


----------



## TheReciever

Just gotta find that sweet spot


----------



## Marnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Just gotta find that sweet spot


Yeah, I'm still looking... Kind of annoying that I end up crashing in the middle of a WoT fight every time.


----------



## TheReciever

[email protected] is a great method for testing stability, dont know a harder application to run


----------



## Marnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> [email protected] is a great method for testing stability, dont know a harder application to run


The weird thing is that, in Heaven benchmark, I could use the max settings from the OP without any problems. Only WoT so far is dragging me down to 100/200/0 (admittedly I stopped using any overclock after I made the thread until just now). It seems to be different for each game/program.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I overclocked my 560M 2GB from 775/1250 to 825/2000.


----------



## Marnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I overclocked my 560M 2GB from 775/1250 to 825/2000.


How is that relevant? It's a different GPU...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Core OC is limited in laptop GPU so dont expect much.


----------



## TheReciever

Well a benchmark usually only runs for x amount of time.

Stability is kind of relative though, depends on what you consider stable. Some run for 24 hours and some others a week. depends on what you consider stable

Another thing to keep in mind is that kepler likes memory overclock over core overclock, so you may gain more from that


----------



## Marnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Well a benchmark usually only runs for x amount of time.
> 
> Stability is kind of relative though, depends on what you consider stable. Some run for 24 hours and some others a week. depends on what you consider stable
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that kepler likes memory overclock over core overclock, so you may gain more from that


I ran Heaven for 10 minutes and nothing went wrong, WoT crashes after 2 minutes with the same settings and lower, all the way down to 100/200/0.

But yeah, it seems to be fine now. A nice fps boost and so far no more glitches or crashes.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What your memory bandwidth?


----------



## Marnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What your memory bandwidth?


I'm not quite sure what you're asking for.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marnes*
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you're asking for.


740M you check GPU-Z or post a SS of GPU-Z.


----------



## Marnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 740M you check GPU-Z or post a SS of GPU-Z.


17.6GB/s


----------



## TheReciever

For comparison, I run 86.4GB/s


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The slow memory is holding the card back greatly. For perspective 7600GT from 2005 has more bandwidth. Your core as is as good as GT750.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marnes*
> 
> The weird thing is that, in Heaven benchmark, I could use the max settings from the OP without any problems. Only WoT so far is dragging me down to 100/200/0 (admittedly I stopped using any overclock after I made the thread until just now). It seems to be different for each game/program.


You need to run a thorough benchmark several times. I generally run Vantage, 3DMark 11 and a few other programs several times before I declare the overclock stable.


----------



## Marnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The slow memory is holding the card back greatly. For perspective 7600GT from 2005 has more bandwidth. Your core as is as good as GT750.


I'm gonna make a totally uneducated guess and say that overclocking the memory clock should provide the most gain then. That's odd cause that's the clock that seemed to be causing issues above +200 (unless of course that's simply the limit of the hardware somehow).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marnes*
> 
> I'm gonna make a totally uneducated guess and say that overclocking the memory clock should provide the most gain then. That's odd cause that's the clock that seemed to be causing issues above +200 (unless of course that's simply the limit of the hardware somehow).


Yeah. Each MHz in memory should yield you performance linearly because how slow your memory is.
Dont bother overclocking the core really.


----------



## Marnes

Yeah no, I seem to have hit the limits now. I turned the core clock back up to +135 (max allowed), gave me a very slight boost and no issues. Increasing the memory clock above +200 always creates glitches, even if I also add 50mV. Seems +200 is the limit for the memory clock.


----------



## TheReciever

I would turn the core clock down and raise your memory overclock as much as possible, I believe you will have more gains from that in your scenario


----------



## Marnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I would turn the core clock down and raise your memory overclock as much as possible, I believe you will have more gains from that in your scenario


How does turning one clock down help? Leaving more power for the other?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marnes*
> 
> How does turning one clock down help? Leaving more power for the other?


Exactly, on NBR some peeps can hit around +300 memory which is where your hurting the most as opposed to core clock


----------



## Marnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Exactly, on NBR some peeps can hit around +300 memory which is where your hurting the most as opposed to core clock


I'll try tinkering with a lower core and trying higher mem then.

On a different note, is there a name I can google for the phenomenon where, after applying a few different settings, at some point something seems to "snap" and I only get half the normal framerate? I can then change the settings again and again, but until I reboot Windows, I just get a crappy framerate. Then after a reboot, the settings that initially caused the snap now work fine. And those settings are never the same. It's kind of like there's a tolerance of only so many reconfigurations per boot.


----------



## TheReciever

What are your temperatures hitting ? Sounds like throttling which lenovo is quite aggressive on (at least for my machine)

Maybe use Intel XTU to undervolt the CPU and give yourself some overhead temperature wise


----------



## AttackofRainman

MSI afterburner is being glitchy for me as well. I have an i7 4700mq, with 8 gb of ram ddr3 and the gt 740m 2gb (64 bit ddr3). Which gt 740m do you have?? I'm a noob at overclocking and i dont want to accidently push it too far and destroy a new laptop. Thanks.


----------



## Imglidinhere

MSI afterburner is an odd monkey indeed... my 560m is seen running at like... 6ghz core speeds or something... xD


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah it does that for me sometimes too, I would use GPU-Z to confirm your speeds


----------



## KiraRyuukk

hello everyone. I don't know much about overclocking. i have the same graphic card on my netbook. attached here is the ss of my gpu-z.

how can I overclock this? what values should i put on the core clock and memory clock for a effective overclocking result?



thanks!


----------



## TheReciever

Your core clock is already quite high, even my own 755m max unmodded overclock is 1228Mhz.

Your weakest point is your Bandwidth, so thats where you will will want to overclock the hardest. Bring your core clock back to stock and push as hard as you can on your memory overclock


----------



## KiraRyuukk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Your core clock is already quite high, even my own 755m max unmodded overclock is 1228Mhz.
> 
> Your weakest point is your Bandwidth, so thats where you will will want to overclock the hardest. Bring your core clock back to stock and push as hard as you can on your memory overclock


thanks for the info sir. but is it safe to overclock a netbook? im using asus x550L netbook.

lastly, what is better to use in overclocking memory clock?


----------



## TheReciever

MSI Afterburner should be fine, there is also EVGA Precision as well

You shouldnt have any problems, these days components will throttle by themselves if the temperatures reach an unsafe level


----------



## Marnes

I'm kinda wondering... If the memory bandwidth is such a huge handicap on this card, why was it even designed that way in the first place? It wasn't just hack-n-slashed together to make "a cheap card with high specs", was it?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marnes*
> 
> I'm kinda wondering... If the memory bandwidth is such a huge handicap on this card, why was it even designed that way in the first place? It wasn't just hack-n-slashed together to make "a cheap card with high specs", was it?


Yeah actually. The 740m was never designed to be a top end card and do terribly much more than drive the display. Yeah it CAN game, better than the integrated stuff, but it's not gonna work miracles.


----------



## Marnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Yeah actually. The 740m was never designed to be a top end card and do terribly much more than drive the display. Yeah it CAN game, better than the integrated stuff, but it's not gonna work miracles.


Eh, I can record WoT replays with the maxed-out basic engine and still get over 30fps (easily 60+ during 80% of the gameplay), play Project64 with Glide and games like PD and Conker with a great framerate and nearly original graphics at native resolution, and play Space Engineers with a decent framerate... I'm happy


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Core OC is limited in laptop GPU so dont expect much.


First off, the core architecture of the 560M isn't even remotely similar to the 740M. The 560M is Fermi and has the hotclocked shader (double the core clock), so yes, the limited Core speeds you can attain on the 560M are understandable. The 740M is Kepler, which are known to bypass the 1GHz mark VERY reliably, at least the 660M and 650M could do such, not so sure about the revised 765M and such.

Second off, laptop GPUs can generally overclock back up to the comparable desktop part that they're based off. The 560M is based off the GTS 450. So yes, it's not hard to manage such an overclock.

Thirdly, the 2GB 560M is a different GPU entirely anyway. It had a 128-bit bus that utilized DDR3 rather than the 192-bit bus that utilizes GDDR5 on my 560M at the moment.

Please, please, PLEASE do your research before posting here. I don't try to talk BS on the desktop threads, don't do it here.


----------



## KelvinKhq

So what are your preferred settings now for this gpu?


----------



## Marnes

+100, +200, +100 at the moment. I've had that for months now and everything seems fine. Temperature sometimes goes up enough to make Borderlands 2 crash (80C), but I got a cooling pad and all is fine now.


----------



## KelvinKhq

Mmmmm, I just found that mine is a Gk107 version which has a slightly lower clock speed but with higher bandwidth. After a research, found that the gk107 is a slightly better edition than the gk208. Does this mean that your configuration is okay for this version too?


----------

